# Philippe de Vitry (1291 - 1361)



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

​Philippe de Vitry is believed to have been born in either the Champagne region of France or in Vitry-en-Artois near Arras. He is described as _magister_ suggesting that he studied at Paris, although other references call him _magister musicorum_ merely suggesting an excellence in music.

In August 1322 he was a canon of the collegiate church of Notre Dame in Clermont-en-Beauvais, the family church of the counts of Clermont. He probably acquired it through the patronage of Louis de Bourbon, Count of Clermont, with whom he was closely linked, as clerk, administrator, and diplomat, over the next 20 years. Vitry served as Louis's representative at the papal curia in Avignon; he also acted as his representative in the French royal chancery. Vitry also worked for the French king. It was perhaps through Louis that Vitry first forged his contacts with the papal curia. Vitry enjoyed the particular support of Pierre Roger, Archbishop of Rouen, elected Pope Clement VI in 1342, and of Cardinal Guy de Boulogne.

From 1340, he held senior positions in the royal administration. Vitry was present with the army led by Philippe VI's eldest son, Jean, Duke of Normandy, at the siege of Aiguillon from April to August 1346. With royal backing, Vitry was appointed Bishop of Meaux on 3 January 1351, holding this post until his death.

Vitry met Petrarch in Avignon and earned his respect. Petrarch recorded Vitry's death, along with very few other personal losses, on the front flyleaf of his own copy of Virgil. Petrarch also helped preserve Vitry's motet texts. Vitry's motet poetry was widely copied in humanist anthologies in the 15th century. Vitry is a rare example of a poet musician.

Vitry was a leading intellectual figure and from about 1340 onwards he attracted the praise of several contemporaries. No other 14th-century musician appears to have been praised so frequently or from so many quarters. The anonymous author of the _Quatuor principalia_, who perhaps had first-hand knowledge of the composer and is the authority for two motet attributions, described Vitry as 'flower of all musicians in the world'. Nicholas Oresme, the celebrated mathematician, theologian, and philosopher, dedicated his _Algorismus proportionum _(after 1351) to Vitry

Vitry is best known as a music theoretician. His _Ars nova notandi _ is seen as defining 14th Century music in both France and Italy, _Ars Nova_ offered a solution to the problem of singing works where the syllables changed frequently and more notes were need than the old style provided. It is essentially a way of notating prolation (or subdivision) of a note to allow accurate expression of the composers intentions. Vitry showed what could be done with his isorhythmic motets.

Vitry has a small range of supposedly genuine works - see wiki. There are a number of other works believed to be his on stylistic grounds or because they are referred to in _Ars nova notandi _.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Impudenter circumivi - Virtutibus laudabilis






Garrit Gallus flendo dolorose - In nova fert animus - Neuma






Petre Clemens, tam re quam nimine - Lugentium siccentur occuli plaudant senes






All by Sequentia

Full playlist here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nZ6KmlL6mpMU-bKUhj5qKJiwBH3lX-KTc


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

In 2011 Pedro Memelsdorf gave a concert in Utrecht with some de Vitry paired with a glorious Kyrie. The concert was recorded but never commercially released, you can hear it here, or you can send me a PM for the files. It is is really very good indeed!

https://www.millenniumofmusic.com/playlist/mala-punica-and-the-14th-century/

Another rather impressive performance of a motet is on a CD of 14th century intabulations by the Dutch ensemble Ensemble Super Librum.

Gothic Voices recorded a motet on their Knights of the Garter CD -- it's a particularly spunky rendition.

David Munrow recorded a couple of de Vitry numbers, with James Bowman on top form.

Anyone care to comment on Francois Villon's opinion of Philip de Vitry, _in Franc-Gontier, dits et contredits_?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

A few scores of de Vitry are on IMSLP. Click HERE to view.

[Link is safe ... IMSLP is a great resource for all music that is in the public domain]


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Philippe de Vitry is one of my favorite composers. I see him as a hugely influential, seminal composer.

I enjoy Sequentia in this music, too! & I treasure an early recording of motets by the Orlando Consort on the label, Raum Klang, before they signed with Archiv. This is likely the recording, or at least one of the recordings that got the Orlandos their contract with Archiv. Robert Harre-Jones was the group's counter tenor back then, & he is one of my favorite counter tenors ever, indeed all of my most favorite Orlando recordings are when he sang with them (such as their Josquin & Ockeghem CDs--which are desert island discs in my collection): 



.

I like Ensemble Musica Nova, too, in the following de Vitry motets, which are favorites works of mine:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

He was a contemporary of Machaut. I find that Vitry’s music is very congenial, relaxing. It’s always a pleasure to listen to Orlando, which I prefer slightly to Sequentia. I’ve seen several motets performed, interleaved with the Missa Barcelona, the opening post mentions his connection with the Avignon papacy, which was a major sponsor of the arts in Occitanie.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

This arrived in the post today:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Bought the Orlando consort album recently. What a gem!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Chilham said:


> This arrived in the post today:


There's a lot of spoken word in that one.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Ce sera un bon exercise pour mon français!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Josquin13 said:


> Philippe de Vitry is one of my favorite composers. I see him as a hugely influential, seminal composer.
> 
> I enjoy Sequentia in this music, too! & I treasure an early recording of motets by the Orlando Consort on the label, Raum Klang, before they signed with Archiv. This is likely the recording, or at least one of the recordings that got the Orlandos their contract with Archiv. Robert Harre-Jones was the group's counter tenor back then, & he is one of my favorite counter tenors ever, indeed all of my most favorite Orlando recordings are when he sang with them (such as their Josquin & Ockeghem CDs--which are desert island discs in my collection):
> 
> ...


I wonder how much you have heard of the Orlando Machaut series, which seems to go from strength to strength. I would go as far as to say that The Lion of Nobility is the pinnacle of their achievements on record.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mandryka,

I've heard the first several issues in the series, but haven't kept up (& not because I didn't like them). I intend to get to more of their CDs at some point, such as "The Lion of Nobility". Thanks for reminding me.

I'm sampling the intabulations performed by Ensemble Super Librum at the moment. The group is new to me. "Adesto Sancta Trinitas" works well with a single voice & organ, thanks for the intro. (You're the only one on TC who regularly introduces me to new groups that I've never even heard of before!)

For others, here's a link to de Vitry's "Adesto Sancta Trinitas",


__
https://soundcloud.com/jankees-braaksma%2F01-adesto-sancta-trinitas-philippe-de-vitry


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Josquin13 said:


> Mandryka,
> 
> I've heard the first several issues in the series, but haven't kept up (& not because I didn't like them). I intend to get to more of their CDs at some point, such as "The Lion of Nobility". Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> ...


Ensemble Super Librum were pioneers of a sort of new wave in medieval organetto performance, really coming out of Northern Holland, there's someone there, I forget his name, who manufactures them to a very high standard. There's a lot of interest in Europe -- think Tasto Solo, ClubMediéval, Catalina Vicens.

They are very friendly if you contact them

http://www.superlibrum.nl/index.php/nl/media-hoofdmenu/cd-submenu

This is one I like


__
https://soundcloud.com/jankees-braaksma%2Fsummum-sanctus


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the link, that was interesting. Yes, they're very good. Onto the wish list it goes.

Mandryka writes, "There's a lot of interest in Europe -- think Tasto Solo, ClubMediéval, Catalina Vicens."

I know the recordings of Tasto Solo, because you introduced me to the group, several years ago, on the old Amazon forum. I like them as well. I've also recently been enjoying Catalina Vicens, who are excellent musicians, very musical! But ClubMediéval? I've never heard of them. It sounds like a club that I'd like to join. Any particular CD that you'd recommend?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ClubMedieval are more a concert phenomenon, they were regulars at the early music festivals in Utrecht and Antwerp. Their one CD, music by Paolo di Firenze, is excellent.

https://thomasbaete.be/groups/club-medieval/

Their impresario, Thomas Baeté, is an interesting chap.


----------

